# Going round in circles!



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

My Rocket Cellini and Mignon2 arrive on Wednesday (all being well and the pack horses make it through the mountain passes!). It comes with "coffee beans"....... I want to order, online, something more specific so I can begin making some comparisons. Because I'm going round in circles trying to decide on a supplier I'm going to click on the first banner advertising on the forum and buy the first coffee, which includes in its description, 'dark', 'rich', 'chocolate' and 'spice'.

All I want, from life, is to replicate the Cortado I drank in a place called 'Roast Riders', Virginia Beach USA a few years ago. If I close my eyes.......I can still taste it.

Wish me luck?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Try Coffee Compasses offerings if you looking for darker than light bean although Richard very good at Light roasting as well.

You can always ring him and he will ask you what you like and advise based on that ( take a look on their site for numbers etc .

Sweet bourbon nice and easy to get along with but plenty of others as well

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did your cortado taste of ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

Dark, bitter chocolate. Sweet like candied lemon peel bitter/sweet. With a finish like a one third smoked Madura cigar. Coming over all Oz Clark I know but that's the best description I can come up with. It was a revelation, I didn't know coffee could taste like that!


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

johnealey said:


> Try Coffee Compasses offerings if you looking for darker than light bean although Richard very good at Light roasting as well.
> 
> You can always ring him and he will ask you what you like and advise based on that ( take a look on their site for numbers etc .
> 
> ...


Thank you John. I think I'll give them a whirl.

V.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Try the Rancheros from Coffee Compass if you are putting in an order there http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/rancheros-blend-500g.html


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I second the recommendation. Try Rancheros and Elephant and maybe Old Brown Java. Don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I spoke to Richard at coffeecompass today, what a great bloke! He took the time to discuss my preference, gave me a lot of great advice and, most of all, was really enthusiastic and encouraging. I've bought a sampler 3 X 500g bunch of beans..... Sweet bourbon, Brighton lanes and a mahogany roast.

Really looking forward to my machine and grinder arriving tomorrow; I love a good unboxing


----------

